# Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H BIOS versions



## Meizuman (Jan 17, 2009)

*[*10-10-2009 - *Notice* I don't have this MB anymore, I've switched to UD4H, 
so I have no reason to follow BIOS updates anymore for DS4H, hopefully this thread still helps someone*]*

Originally I posted this to XtremeSystems forums, and as it got some attention, I'll post this here too. 

LINK for available BIOS versions from GIGABYTE

*- F1* First release

*- F2a* Updated CPU ID for Phenom 9950 125W
-Also slight naming changes in BIOS (Memory Controller Freq. -> Northbridge Frequency)

*- F2*

*- F3h* Updated CPU ID for Athlon X2 7750
-HT Link speed setting now works also updwards, earlier versions could only drop HT Link.
-C1E support option disappeared
-DCTs Mode disappeared (no option for ganged/unganged, defaults as unganged with 2x sticks)
-New type of BIOS settings saving option with baby blue background, supports saving to / loading from HDD, FDD, USB

*- F3i*
-Nothing special changes (I did only a fast test)

^ All these have cold boot issue with ACC enabled. 
-----------

*- F3m* Mentioned here
-Unreleased version that should have better compatibility with Phenom II's

*- F3o*"Update CPU ID (for AMD NPRP)" (?)
-C1E support option back
-No cold boot issue with ACC enabled (I tried only once)
-SLOW posting when ACC enabled
-MUCH harder to get any overclocking stable
-This is the worst version, but still it has some promising fixes. Not recommended for any overclocking.

*- F3t* "Update CPU ID (for AMD NPRP)" This version has the same description as F3o. Could be an improved version.
-Date is 2009/02/25

*- F3* "Update CPU ID (AGESA 3.3.20)"
-C1E support option disappeared again
-Cold boot issue with ACC enabled still there* but now it can be passed with simply pressing reset. After that POSTing is a flash compared to earlier versions.
-(01/13/2009).
-Officially supports *Deneb*

*EDIT: I have had problems with booting and now it seems that after shutting down from XP, and powering up after, the reset button will do the workaround but when shutting down from Win7, I have to cut the power before getting it up again.

*- F4a*
"-Improve Phenom II CPU compatibility" - Most probably *cannot unlock* the 4th core with 720
"-Improve Audio compatibility"
-No C1E option
-Ganged/Unganged option back
-BIOS backup to HDD option
-Highly recommended for benching
-Gives good OC
*-No cold boot problem with ACC enabled*
-PCIe speed has a weird issue in AOD, keeps bouncing to high values when setting it.  It's recommended to manually set the PCIe speed from bios.

*- F4* "Update CPU ID (Support AGESA3.3.2.3 code / AM3 CPU)"

*- F4V* "Update CPU ID (for AMD NPRP)"
Might just add support for new CPU's.

*- F5* "Update ACC code and CPU ID (Support AGESA 3.3.2.4 code for Phenom X3 CPU)"
-Added EC Firmware (Normal / Hybrid) to ACC menu for core unlocking (Hybrid mode)
-Now resuming from S3 works ok.

*- F6* 
-"Update CPU ID (Support AGESA 3.5.3.1 code / AM3 C3 CPU)"
-2009/09/16

*- F7B*
-"Beta BIOS" 
-"Update CPU ID (AGESA 3.5.3.1)"
-2009/12/14

*F7E* 
-"Beta BIOS"
-"Update CPU AGESA 3.7.0.0 for AMD 6core CPU"
-2010/04/26

--------------------------------

If you need some of these, I could send them via email or msn. The versions that I *don't* have, are F2a, F3m and everything after F5.
*Updated 02-05-2010*

*Note that these changes and functionalities have been tested with Phenom X4 9950 BE. Experience can be different with other CPU's*

*I haven't noted ALL changes of the different versions (haven't tried F3m, F3t and F4V), so feel free to make comments and additions.*

--------
*Offtopic:* AOD 2.1.5 will most assumably NOT work with this board, so get version 2.1.4 instead. I have tried both 2.1.5 versions (0218 and 238) and they will not even recognize AMD CPU. The newest 2.1.6 seems to work ok.


----------



## Paintface (Jan 21, 2009)

i ordered this mobo and a phenom 940, which bios would you advice me to use? also is ACC needed when only upping the multiplier?


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 21, 2009)

Paintface said:


> i ordered this mobo and a phenom 940, which bios would you advice me to use? also is ACC needed when only upping the multiplier?



*F3* 

I have no info about ACC and Deneb. There has been rumours that the ACC is "integrated" in the chip itself. And I have seen reports saying they can't get ACC to work with Phenom II. A little mystery to me. If someone has definitive information about this, it would be appreciated!


----------



## Jaska (Jan 25, 2009)

First post on techpowerup forums 

RAID doesn't work on F3o.

Also in F3 when CPU multiplier is set auto it boots up correctly but it starts to bounce back and forth from 5x to 15x ( if cpuz everest are showing it correctly, when set manually it sticks with the set multiplier...)

E: There is also a strange thing when the system boots. after the normal short beep it gives a very short blip sound... don't know if it matters :\


----------



## Frenchie (Jan 25, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Originally I posted this to XtremeSystems forums, and as it got some attention, I'll post this here too.
> 
> *- F1* First release
> 
> ...



One more thing I wante3d to add is that 1066 is only supported in single channel.. Quote from Gigabyte tech support..

"3. Its AM2+ CPU limitation. When using memory of 1066MHz speed it can only support 1 dimm per channel so total of 2 dimm’s.

Channel 0: DDRII_1, DDRII_3
Channel 1: DDRII_2, DDRII_4

To support DDR2-1066, please insert to DIMM 1 & 2 or DIMM 3 & 4."


Wish I'd known that before I put them in dual channel and fried my chipset....  .
Touch wood they'll run out (3 left) before it gets back to the seller and I can pick a new one ...
(any recomendation for something similar budget welcome!)


----------



## Paintface (Jan 27, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> One more thing I wante3d to add is that 1066 is only supported in single channel.. Quote from Gigabyte tech support..
> 
> "3. Its AM2+ CPU limitation. When using memory of 1066MHz speed it can only support 1 dimm per channel so total of 2 dimm’s.
> 
> ...



i put both the ram sticks right next to eachother , and set them to 1066 in the bios , does this mean they arent running dual channel now ??


----------



## Jaska (Jan 27, 2009)

Paintface said:


> i put both the ram sticks right next to eachother , and set them to 1066 in the bios , does this mean they arent running dual channel now ??


Yes they are, there is "two" dual channels.. so its either 1&2 or 3&4

from 790GP manual...
" When enabling Dual Channel mode with two or four memory modules, it is recommended that memory of the same capacity, brand speed and chips be used and installed in the same colored DDR2 sockets for optimum performance"


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 27, 2009)

Jaska said:


> First post on techpowerup forums
> 
> RAID doesn't work on F3o.
> 
> ...



CnQ enabled? It would explain it. I have never seen any change in clock speeds even with CnQ on auto and everything else on auto/default...


----------



## Jaska (Jan 28, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> CnQ enabled? It would explain it. I have never seen any change in clock speeds even with CnQ on auto and everything else on auto/default...



Could it be CPU related? I have Phenom II X4 940.

the thing is on auto, it doesnt go over the default multiplier (15) but it does go as low as 4x which I think is not possible to set on bios.

CnQ is enabled.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 29, 2009)

That is the whole point of CnQ, it lowers the clocks and voltages in order to save power. And it seems that the F3 has fully functional CnQ with PhII. Just disable it if you feel that it's frustrating or you dont mind the higher power consumption on idle.

Btw, now I have seen a change in clocks... Under Win7 beta 64-bit. Minimum multiplier is x6.5 = 1300MHz voltage drops to 1.04V. I haven't used my rig with auto/default CnQ enabled -setting under XP for extended times, so I just thought that there is something wrong in CnQ. But now it seems to work, at least in Win7.


----------



## Jaska (Jan 29, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> That is the whole point of CnQ, it lowers the clocks and voltages in order to save power. And it seems that the F3 has fully functional CnQ with PhII. Just disable it if you feel that it's frustrating or you dont mind the higher power consumption on idle.


I thought the CnQ feature only changes the CPU fan speed.

also doesn't it strain the cpu if it bounces every 1-5seconds from 800mhz to 3000mhz? Even when doing nothing or running some software :S I don't think it works correctly... Might run some tests today...

E: works fine the multiplier changes are rough though


----------



## tong (Feb 1, 2009)

Same board, Same bios "F3"  and a am2 6000+x2 with no problems, waiting to buy a 940.
Geil ddr2 1066 2x2 gig

No problems so far. wish i could make it run the full 1066 fsb of the ram but...... will wait for new cpu


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

So is F3 the best bios for this board? I'm gonna be getting it very soon.


----------



## tong (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems to be dependent on which series of processor you will be running.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Well right now I have a 4200+ but I plan on getting a PII 720.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 6, 2009)

Many review sites have been awarding this board and some reviews of Phenom II's were made with this board, and the reviewers said that it ran really nicely and with no problems. I am pretty sure the reason is in the CPU... 9950 BE. Maybe that is just one of the CPU's that this board doesn't like.

So it should work well with newer (or older) CPU's.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 10, 2009)

So far i'm liking this board. 
I'm running a 9950 B.E with it and the F3H bios.

Do you guys recomend another bios for this chip?

Also i'm guessing that Cold booting this board is an issue.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 11, 2009)

I did some testing again... Now I'm sticking with F2 Bios. Of course if they'll release a newer version, I will try it. But for now, I am back to 3.3GHz at 1.4V with F2 bios. Its been a while since I could get 3.3 out of my rig. ACC is now +2 per core. And it seems it has no noticeable effect when raising it. I will try to get 3.4 but that's a far fetch on air.

I have been testing the other bioses (F3h and F3 mostly) and my head was almost exploding with the problems. Now I am quite releafed. 

So I would use F2, search the maximum stable OC, then try if the newer version works with those setting (I highly doubt it).

I did some extended testing yesterday with Linpack Intelburntest (5 runs per test). Seemed to be that HT link can't go much over 2.2GHz or x11, Northbridge at 2.4GHz was stable. 
But I am trying to decide wheter I will go:
HTT 200 - NB 2.40 - HT 2.20 - RAM 1066 5-5-5-15 - CPU x16.5 3.3GHz 
or
HTT 207 - NB 2.27 - HT 2.27 - RAM 1100 5-6-6-15 - CPU x16.0 3.3GHz


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, I never actually did anything with bios, never OC, never did anything other than, assemble a computer, I was happy with that =D. Now however I know this doesnt matter, and it must be an error, however, i have ph2-940.. with a Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4, was jus wondering why my computer doesnt read it at 3.0ghz, rather 2.3


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 16, 2009)

CnQ?


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 17, 2009)

Noob@work! what is cnq?


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool & Quiet.


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 17, 2009)

Possibly, like I said, I have no real knowledge on this area. If I can be helped, as to, is 2.3ghz the correct number? and is 3.0ghz just something I have to OC to?


----------



## Troubled (Feb 17, 2009)

I am currently using this board with the F3 BIOS...It would not POST properly with the F2 Bios on the Phenom II 940, had to get BIOS update using my wife's computer (hearing her nag the whole time even though i built her computer too...*sigh*)  I have OverClocked quite nicely without changing the FSB at all...Hit 3.8GHz yesterday, however was not pass stability test (although it would boot and run just fine)  Soooo....Backed the Clock down to 3.6GHz (200mhz x 18 @ 1.5V) HT@1800mhz x2 = 3600Mhz...Everything is stable....


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 17, 2009)

Having some issues after i formated, i am running Ide harddrives, and it doesnt boot correctly. I would have to go into Boot, and into the correct harddrives, i checked the right pins, any help? Is there a way to set it up so it knows which hard drive to read first?


----------



## Troubled (Feb 18, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Having some issues after i formated, i am running Ide harddrives, and it doesnt boot correctly. I would have to go into Boot, and into the correct harddrives, i checked the right pins, any help? Is there a way to set it up so it knows which hard drive to read first?



There is a simple fix for this (at least in the F3 BIOS)  Just go into the BIOS and then to Advanced BIOS Settings, then select Hard Disk Boot Order.  You will be able to select the correct hard drive there.

Good Luck


----------



## tong (Feb 18, 2009)

there's a hidden menu in these bioses.  Ever since my n-force2 board gigabyte has been doing these hidden menu's in their bioses (from what i've seen)  Hit Cntrl + F2 brings up another hidden section (might be F1 can;t remember until I'm actually doing it.).  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 18, 2009)

thank you thank you, will be much appreciated, i will attempt this at my next comp start, hopefully will work.


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 18, 2009)

Troubled said:


> There is a simple fix for this (at least in the F3 BIOS)  Just go into the BIOS and then to Advanced BIOS Settings, then select Hard Disk Boot Order.  You will be able to select the correct hard drive there.
> 
> Good Luck



Eureka! it works, thanks ^^ tho it took me quite awhile to find where the +/- buttons were at =D to change the hard drive orders


----------



## Troubled (Feb 21, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Eureka! it works, thanks ^^ tho it took me quite awhile to find where the +/- buttons were at =D to change the hard drive orders



Glad to see that you are up and running smoothly.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 24, 2009)

UPDATE!!!....I couldnt get 1066 Mhz to work on 4 sticks of RAM...so i forced the F3 BOIS to accept 1032 mhz instead.


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 27, 2009)

I still don't think my question was ever answered =[. Sorry for being such a noob at this, however i am still curious.. Everyone who has the gigabyte GA-MA790GP, with the amd2 940.. not tinkering with anything, are we all at 2300mhz core speed? Curious please dont flame me =(.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 27, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> I still don't think my question was ever answered =[. Sorry for being such a noob at this, however i am still curious.. Everyone who has the gigabyte GA-MA790GP, with the amd2 940.. not tinkering with anything, are we all at 2300mhz core speed? Curious please dont flame me =(.



it looks like your multiplier is set too low.  it should be at 15, your seems to be at 11.5.  I have the Phenom II 940...i just overclocked mine.  The standard specs for Phenom II 940 are 200 x 15 = 3000mhz.  You can safely do this with the stock cooler that comes with the processor.  It is designed to handle it.


----------



## leventp (Feb 27, 2009)

I found F3 BIOS fine and well, but since I flashed F3, the system have trouble with using USB keyboard and mouse at the first few boots. After 2-3 resets, it works normal. I wonder if anybody else has the same problem?


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 27, 2009)

Troubled said:


> it looks like your multiplier is set too low.  it should be at 15, your seems to be at 11.5.  I have the Phenom II 940...i just overclocked mine.  The standard specs for Phenom II 940 are 200 x 15 = 3000mhz.  You can safely do this with the stock cooler that comes with the processor.  It is designed to handle it.



Hmms.. i am at 11.5, I was also wondering, is this normal? for the multiplier to be at 11.5? I was scared because, before I placed the cpu in, i bent the pins, unbent them, and it works, computer runs. So may I ask, how do I over clock to 3ghz? By using Bios I presume, and if i can get a step by step instruction would be great.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 27, 2009)

leventp said:


> I found F3 BIOS fine and well, but since I flashed F3, the system have trouble with using USB keyboard and mouse at the first few boots. After 2-3 resets, it works normal. I wonder if anybody else has the same problem?



I havent had any issues with my USB keyboard and mouse, except when i reset BIOS and forget to enable Legacy support.  It is in the one of the BIOS pages i believe it is under integrated peripherals.





Noob@work said:


> Hmms.. i am at 11.5, I was also wondering, is this normal? for the multiplier to be at 11.5? I was scared because, before I placed the cpu in, i bent the pins, unbent them, and it works, computer runs. So may I ask, how do I over clock to 3ghz? By using Bios I presume, and if i can get a step by step instruction would be great.



Well it is fairly simple actually.  at least in the F3 Bios.  Just go into the bios, and select the Motherboard Intellegent Tweaker (M.i.t) and then set the CPU clock Ratio to 15, which is what your processor is designed to run at.  Then press F10, to save the settings and restart.   It is actually part of normal operations to have the multiplier set low by default.  It is a fail safe setting.  If any of your pins were still  bent, you would know, cause you wouldnt have gotten this far.


----------



## Noob@work (Feb 27, 2009)

i hope this is correct? if it is.. i am going to push it to that 15.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 27, 2009)

Please push it to 15....that information seems to be accurate.  YOu will not need to mess with anything else, just set the multiplier to 15, and you are set.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 1, 2009)

The gigabyte MA790GP comes with an bios version that doesn't automatically regonize the default Multiplier for the Phenom 2 940, its safe to set it to 15. After Bios update for example F3 The CPU is being regonized correctly.

Using F3 and waiting for better release 



leventp said:


> I found F3 BIOS fine and well, but since I flashed F3, the system have trouble with using USB keyboard and mouse at the first few boots. After 2-3 resets, it works normal. I wonder if anybody else has the same problem?


I'm having the same problem, not so often with the mouse. Unplugging and plugging the keyboard will make it work without reboot


----------



## Paintface (Mar 1, 2009)

no problems whatsoever atm with F3 bios + phenom 940

remember ACC is build in so dont use it unless you want booting issues.

ram runs perfectly in 1066 and dual channel

set the multiplier to 17 ( 3.4ghz )

and its running rockstable.


----------



## leventp (Mar 1, 2009)

Jaska said:


> I'm having the same problem, not so often with the mouse. Unplugging and plugging the keyboard will make it work without reboot



Yes, the same here... Mouse often works, but keyboard does not work in first 3-4 reboots. When it begins working, it works until I turn off the system. Definetely a BIOS issue, as there was no such problem with F3h and F3o BIOSes.

Waiting for a better BIOS from Gigabyte.


----------



## Noob@work (Mar 1, 2009)

I got alittle anxious and alittle curious, currently at 11.5 multiplier..set it to 12.5 and the computer started up just fine.. the desktop loaded, and when i opened cpuid and speedfan, the computer just froze.. anyone ideas? I reset it back to 11.5 so it works fine now.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 1, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> I got alittle anxious and alittle curious, currently at 11.5 multiplier..set it to 12.5 and the computer started up just fine.. the desktop loaded, and when i opened cpuid and speedfan, the computer just froze.. anyone ideas? I reset it back to 11.5 so it works fine now.



If your CPU is AMD Phenom II 940 X4 Black edition it should be running at 3000ghz (15x200). It's factory setting. only older Bios version don't regonize it correctly and multiplier is set to x11,5. Mine worked just fine when I set it to x15. I have same motherboard and CPU and its working fine.

Either your CPU is broken or some other bios setting is set wrong.. you should try to run it at higher multiplier and check if any other setting has changed, memory, fsb etc.. or set all setting manually. Auto might not be working right. Also if Core Voltage is 1,35V it should be running fine, check that too. :\

Sorry about my bad english :|


----------



## Noob@work (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, changed the multiplier to 15. It runs, however maybe its me, but it seems alittle slower?
Can someone tell me what are good degrees to be at? Still awaiting new heatsink fan =[. Weekends.. are awful.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 2, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Ok, changed the multiplier to 15. It runs, however maybe its me, but it seems alittle slower?
> Can someone tell me what are good degrees to be at? Still awaiting new heatsink fan =[. Weekends.. are awful.



Which one is your CPU temp 

Using Noctua NH-C12P and temps look something like this idle.
AMD cool'n'quiet enabled...


----------



## GaT (Mar 2, 2009)

*bios version?*

did you update your bios to F3? mine was at 2.4 ghz until i updated my bios to F3, it tells the bios the proper cpu multiplier/fsb for stock


----------



## Troubled (Mar 2, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Ok, changed the multiplier to 15. It runs, however maybe its me, but it seems alittle slower?
> Can someone tell me what are good degrees to be at? Still awaiting new heatsink fan =[. Weekends.. are awful.



Your core temps seem to be a bit high.  Could be a major part of the problem.  Are you using the heatsink that came with the processor.  If so, did you make sure that the heatsink was all the way on evenly.  (i am not using the stock heatsink/fan, but your temps should read about like mine at 3.0Ghz)  Refer to the image below, my core temps are highlighted, the CPU temp is in the light green.  I didnt use Speedfan 4.37 in this image...But temp1 is your motherboard temp, temp2 is your CPU Temp (as read in BIOS) and Core is the core temp (what is really matters when it comes to overclocking, or managing a CPU clock in general.  60C is pretty much the critical limit for your processor, after that you will recieve BSoD.  Your core temps at Idle are pretty high.  Which leads me to believe that you may have a heatsink issue.  Double and triple check that thing to make sure it is seated properly.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 2, 2009)

Troubled, what kind of cooling system are you using?

Just curious because I've been doubting my heatsink if its seated properly.
Running 3200mhz, core temps 54c CPU temp 41c. Which one should I use? Core or CPU temp as measurment?


----------



## Noob@work (Mar 2, 2009)

Good question indeeds, currently using the heatsink-fan from the box, waiting for a ups delivery


----------



## Troubled (Mar 2, 2009)

Jaska said:


> Troubled, what kind of cooling system are you using?
> 
> Just curious because I've been doubting my heatsink if its seated properly.
> Running 3200mhz, core temps 54c CPU temp 41c. Which one should I use? Core or CPU temp as measurment?



I am using this heatsink .  It is very nice.  Just make sure that you have about 7" od clearance to the case.  My 5 year old case was able to accomodate.  Also keep in mind that the first 2 ram slots will be UNDER that heatsink....so install RAM before installing that heatsink.  Also you may want to consider installing a different 120mm fan on it with higher fan CFMs like this one.  I find it hard to believe that it is pushing nearly 100CFM at full speed. (mine is running at 1440rpm of 1500.  That being said.  I have a stable clock speed of 3.6GHz and am able to play hours of crysis with no troubles at all...not even a little lag...If you choose to go with this one....you will know you have something when the box arrives....it is by far the largest CPU heatsink i have ever owned. 


Always use the Core Temps.  CPU Temps dont matter if your cores are too hot.


----------



## Troubled (Mar 2, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Good question indeeds, currently using the heatsink-fan from the box, waiting for a ups delivery



I knew i was gonna overclock when i got my proc....so i knew NEVER USE THE STOCK FAN....and i didnt.  It is still in the box...waiting for me to build it into some other system as a replacement/emergency fan/heatsink.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

Jaska said:


> Troubled, what kind of cooling system are you using?
> 
> Just curious because I've been doubting my heatsink if its seated properly.
> Running 3200mhz, core temps 54c CPU temp 41c. Which one should I use? Core or CPU temp as measurment?



I use Core temp and AOD status monitor they seem to be the most accurate.

Temps are a little high on this screen cause I've been decrypting DVD's all morning and I have amd boost on


----------



## Jaska (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm doubting the core temps :|

It will go up to 58-60 while running prime 95. No difference between 3,4 and 3,5ghz Only CPU temp is 2-3 degree higher. After getting BSOD, +0,25 vcore and its running solid stable again at 58-60c core temp and 41-45cpu temp 

Using this http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=18&lng=en&set=1

Running more test if the core temps are just bogus...


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 2, 2009)

IDK bout P2's but those temps, they seem to be fine if your loading at 60C under prime 95.

I always use OCCT it really flexes your overclocks stability. 

I could do a few hrs of Prime and with the same settings it could fail OCCT in a few minutes.


----------



## Troubled (Mar 2, 2009)

I have tested mine with 2 different stability tests.  Both Everest and OCCT have been run for 1hr (not at the same time) and neither one could get my processor to break 60C.  ( i kept both programs open for 2 different core monitors.)  I ran OCCT with the large data set.  This is with a 29% overclock on the "bus" because the BIOS wont let me run 4 sticks at 1066.  Because of this my Northbridge is overclocked heavily, but my ram is running at 1032mhz (from 800mhz)


----------



## Noob@work (Mar 3, 2009)

GaT said:


> did you update your bios to F3? mine was at 2.4 ghz until i updated my bios to F3, it tells the bios the proper cpu multiplier/fsb for stock



Yeah I did update it to F3. Stayed the same however.


----------



## Troubled (Mar 3, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Yeah I did update it to F3. Stayed the same however.



Has UPS made that delivery yet?....sound like a kid on a road trip....is it there yet?

It sounds to me like you may not have the heatsink all the way on the processor properly.  Either that or you have extremly high Case temps...(you wouldnt happen to have temp readings from inside your case around the heatsink would you?)




Jaska said:


> I'm doubting the core temps :|
> 
> It will go up to 58-60 while running prime 95. No difference between 3,4 and 3,5ghz Only CPU temp is 2-3 degree higher. After getting BSOD, +0,25 vcore and its running solid stable again at 58-60c core temp and 41-45cpu temp
> 
> ...



Do you have Cool 'n' Quiet enabled?  If so, it would make sense.  CnQ allows the motherboard to turn the CPU fan down (if plugged into the 4pin connector on the motherboard labled "CPU_FAN") until a higher temp is reached when it will turn the fan speed up.  I disabled mine...because the core temps are much higher than the motherboard will recognize because it only detects the CPU temp.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 3, 2009)

Are these temps okay for idle system and default settings? Now I'm thinking again that the heatsink is set improperly or I didn't use enough thermal silver paste 

Disabled fan control and AMD cnq


----------



## Noob@work (Mar 3, 2009)

Ups is suppose to arrive today =[.. life is bitter, I should have ordered from Newegg, and not from another online site.


----------



## Troubled (Mar 3, 2009)

Jaska said:


> Are these temps okay for idle system and default settings? Now I'm thinking again that the heatsink is set improperly or I didn't use enough thermal silver paste
> 
> Disabled fan control and AMD cnq



Those temps are looking good.  Is that with the 3.5Ghz overclock?  Notice that your CPU temp is only 20C, while your cores are a little hotter...That is why I disable Cool n Quiet.


----------



## Troubled (Mar 3, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Ups is suppose to arrive today =[.. life is bitter, I should have ordered from Newegg, and not from another online site.



Yes....you should have ordered through Newegg...I always get my stuff from there.


----------



## Jaska (Mar 4, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Those temps are looking good.  Is that with the 3.5Ghz overclock?  Notice that your CPU temp is only 20C, while your cores are a little hotter...That is why I disable Cool n Quiet.



No its all default, 3ghz no overclock and running idle, amd c'n'q and cpu fan control disabled..


----------



## Troubled (Mar 4, 2009)

Jaska said:


> No its all default, 3ghz no overclock and running idle, amd c'n'q and cpu fan control disabled..



Here is mine.  Mine is with a 3.6Ghz Overclock on it. not sure if it has anything to do with the massive heatsink on it or what.  But my temps are only a little higher than yours really...Image was taken 2 mins after boot...a couple messengers running.


----------



## Meizuman (Mar 22, 2009)

New version out, F4a. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2887

EDIT: I hitted my highest CPU-Z (3.7GHz) and few other benches with this bios.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534497

I higly recommend this bios for benching

*At last NO cold boot problems with ACC enabled*


----------



## Keefa (Mar 27, 2009)

I take it F4a doesn't have C1E option in it? Too bad, that's the only thing keeping me in F2.


----------



## toxic80 (Mar 29, 2009)

I tested versions of bios F1, F2,F3 and F4a with the Phenom 720 and Athnon X2 4000 +. The first three versions, F1,  F2 and F3 had problems in Quake3, Quake Live and COD2, drop of FPS, but CPU becomes Phenom  II X4 20.  The only version that does not make me any problems is F4a which unfortunately did not unlock Phenom 720BE@X4 20.

I tested version of the F3 bios allow me to unlock cpu @x4 3.4GHz and was stable 13 hours in Prime95

Today I made a new test.F4a past the bootup to F3.Gave CMOS checksum errors after that  I reset the BIOS. I wrote again and F4a  and gave CMOS checksum errors but in Windows i have 4 Cores. I instalar AMD Overdiver and tried to make OC, everything ok until I made a mistake I OC memory at 1000MHz with 1.9 voltage, which is followed after the restart and the system and returns  720BE, not Phenom II X4 20.
I repeat again what I did before and again became X4(I wrote F3, CMOS checksum errors, press F1 to continue,restart, clear CMOS,writing F4a, CMOS checksum errors and  I got again X4 20).


Where is the problem?

AMD Cool'n'Quiet do not work with any version of BIOS.


How can I modify the version of bios F4a to have X4.


----------



## Keefa (Mar 29, 2009)

toxic80, Cool 'n' quiet works only when you have CPU multiplier on auto.


----------



## toxic80 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know that, I tried everything and nothing.


----------



## Keefa (Mar 29, 2009)

Well that's strange. I just put CnQ on in the BIOS, multiplier on auto and installed the driver. Of course put the power management on minimal. Works well.


----------



## Troubled (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried the new BIOS...but they added Ganged mode back in there...but still cannot support 4 Sticks of 1066 with my Phenom II 940...then when i tried to go back to the clock speeds i had before with the F3 BIOS...it REALLY hated that...REFUSED to boot..so i went back to F3...Set all my stiff back right...and now i am ok again...i can live.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 2, 2009)

toxic80 said:


> I tested versions of bios F1, F2,F3 and F4a with the Phenom 720 and Athnon X2 4000 +. The first three versions, F1,  F2 and F3 had problems in Quake3, Quake Live and COD2, drop of FPS, but CPU becomes Phenom  II X4 20.  The only version that does not make me any problems is F4a which unfortunately did not unlock Phenom 720BE@X4 20.
> 
> I tested version of the F3 bios allow me to unlock cpu @x4 3.4GHz and was stable 13 hours in Prime95
> 
> ...



I dont understand dude, so you did get your 720 unlocked with f4a.

I have had no such luck, only with previous bioses.


----------



## toxic80 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tomorrow i bring you a picture.


----------



## Keefa (Apr 10, 2009)

F4 released. Does anyone know how (if any) it's different from F4A?


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll give it a go... To be honest, I am starting to lose my enthusiasm to these new bioses. But if this F4 will fix the little issues in the F4a, I will definitely keep it.

I'll update the first page..


----------



## Noob@work (Apr 16, 2009)

ahh.. i am back.. to ask more profound dumb questons, so yes my heatsink came in, if anyone one still remembers me.. yeah the heatsink was too big -_- got the thermaltake and it was too big, Corsair dominators blocking. School kept me busy until now, sold the TT cpu fan. So does anyone have any good suggestions of cpu fans? probably spend abt 70bucks, though "troubled" has a pretty good one, I might buy. SOrry i know it doesnt contain to Bios. =(


----------



## Jaska (Apr 17, 2009)

F4 bios update changed the CPU sensor to something else. I don't know where it takes those temps but its double compared to the F4a and earlier bios version

CPU temp from 25-30 to this

I'm not sure if this is only issue with Phenom II 940x

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/Jakeli/cpu_temp.jpg

E: Aslo.. the vcore changed from 1.35 to 1.4 for some reason.. gotta change it manually.


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 18, 2009)

:shadedshu

Today I found that the PCI-e speed problem is still there in F4. It went up to something around 205MHz if you believe AOD... It was like "target speed 100" - "current speed 205"... And it think it was about 220Mhz(!) in some point... But was it the real frequency? That I dont know. 

@Jaska did you check AMD Boost is off and that the voltages were same before & after? And isn't that CPU temp normally much higher than the die temps (the 4 individual temps)?


----------



## Jaska (Apr 18, 2009)

everything was set manually all automatic features were set off, the vcore was 1.35 on bios but when I boot vista it was at 1.4, well then I set it manually -0,05 lower and tadaa!!! it was at 1.3! 

CPU temp was until now at 25-30 and core temps were around 42-45 idle, now the CPU temp is around same as the core temps.. I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing


----------



## Keefa (Apr 18, 2009)

Any other notable changes in F4?


----------



## Noob@work (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok I might just be retarded, cause all i have are issues -_-. However, trying to install the new Bios, however still at f2? any help?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 20, 2009)

Whats goin on man, I dont understand 

BTW fill in your sys specs real quick if you can, its easier to help out.


----------



## Noob@work (Apr 20, 2009)

ok specs updated! that took me awhile to find out how =[... well yeah stuck on F2 bios..whY?!


----------



## Jaska (Apr 20, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> ok specs updated! that took me awhile to find out how =[... well yeah stuck on F2 bios..whY?!



First things first, are you using @Bios updater or Q-Flash from bios?


----------



## Noob@work (Apr 20, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know what your talking about. I just downloaded the one from gigabyte's site, then did it that way, so Q flash?


----------



## Noob@work (Apr 24, 2009)

Dang, is no one looking at this topic any longer? makes me sad =[ dumb people like me cant get the greatful help i got before, wish everyone goodluck on good performances!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 25, 2009)

Download the bios version you want, ex. F3H and drop it into your USB stick, or Floppy. 

Then reboot your PC, go into the bios. On the bottom you will see Q-flash press F8 to enter. Enter it and select the F3H file. It will flash it to that version VOILA!  Thats that, easy as pie.


----------



## Jaska (Apr 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Download the bios version you want, ex. F3H and drop it into your USB stick, or Floppy.
> 
> Then reboot your PC, go into the bios. On the bottom you will see Q-flash press F8 to enter. Enter it and select the F3H file. It will flash it to that version VOILA!  Thats that, easy as pie.



Oi oi... your asking too much from him 

naww just kidding

Anyway the easiest way is to download @bios updater. You can get it from here http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/NewTech/old_motherboard_newtech/tech_a_bios.htm
and update trough it.. its not 100% fullproof but I did mine the first time, the bios version was just jerked as there was no support for RAID arrays so It wouldn't boot anymore  Otherwise should work fine.

E: remember to read all notes and what is written in that site.


----------



## LDJ (May 9, 2009)

*CD-ROM Boot Issue - Solved*

Hello Anybody!

Since  I replaced all my PATA drives with SATA drives, including the DVD burner, I had been unable to boot from the DVD drive. The DVD drive worked OK when the system was booted. 

Although CDROM was enabled, as the second boot device, in BIOS, the system wouldn't boot from the DVD drive, neither when it was selected in the F12 boot menu.

I finally discovered that my DVD drive: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F could be found and selected,  instead of just: CDROM, when I scrolled down the drive select menu for the second boot device. 

Have you seen that "feature" before? Or maybe it's only available in the latest BIOS version?

I have another computer which is based on a GA-MA790x-DS4 motherboard. It has a TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SATA drive as well, but in the BIOS there is only CDROM selectable, in the boot select menu. 

Kind Regards
LDJ


----------



## Domyre (May 20, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> ahh.. i am back.. to ask more profound dumb questons, so yes my heatsink came in, if anyone one still remembers me.. yeah the heatsink was too big -_- got the thermaltake and it was too big, Corsair dominators blocking. School kept me busy until now, sold the TT cpu fan. So does anyone have any good suggestions of cpu fans? probably spend abt 70bucks, though "troubled" has a pretty good one, I might buy. SOrry i know it doesnt contain to Bios. =(


Hy,I had a similar problem with an arctic cooling freezer 64 pro, it wos too big and so I loss two ddr2 slots, so I bought a zalman cnps 9500 am2 version and it works fine.

now I have a QUESTION, I bought my motherboard (ma790gp-ds3h) with the f3 bios version and then i updated to the f4a and it worked fine, yesterday i installed the f4 one and i think that he has a problem, it seems that the bios takes more time to post (and the beep of the speaker too), now I am using the f3u version and it seems the same, now i'll install the f4a versiot that worked fine and it seems to be faster in bios posting

SORRY for the bad english but I'm Italian


----------



## Meizuman (May 25, 2009)

There is differences in posting times between different versions. But there are many variables and I think the posting time can vary a little bit even between boots... At least that is what I have experienced. Then again I haven't measured any posting times so... can't tell you what would be the fastest and in what configuration. Someone experienced faster posting when he removed his GPU and posted with integrated graphics. It was ati card IIRC... In any case, this mobo falls behind in posting times. For someone, that can be a problem.


----------



## Domyre (May 27, 2009)

I installed the f4a again and the posting time is faster than in the f4 version, I also realized that the bios posting is much faster if I disable the IGP. the f3u is the slowest 
BTW: my HW config is in the signature


----------



## Keefa (Jun 2, 2009)

If anyone still reads this thread, F4V has been released. "Update CPU ID (for AMD NPRP)" is the description.


----------



## Domyre (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll test it next week, when in italy school is over!!


----------



## Keefa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll probably give it a go any day now too. With my memory, though, there'll have to be huge changes for me to notice anything. If I do see something changed, I'll post.


----------



## Keefa (Jun 5, 2009)

Good news, C1E is back and Ganged/Unganged is there as well.


----------



## guyz92 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have tested this BIOS too.

The F4v BIOS fix Phenom II x4 940 overheat problem also ACC is now usable for Phenom II X4 940.

This BIOS fix cold boot problem. Also most bug is fix as i can feel.

The ACC is brought back to most motherboard chipset base on SB750. Gigabyte have decided to allow the unlocking take place and break AMD rules.


----------



## Keefa (Jun 11, 2009)

F5 has been released. "Update CPU ID (Support AGESA 3.3.2.4 code for Phenom X3 CPU)"


----------



## Keefa (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, there's at least one big change and one small change to F4V in F5. Something called "EC Firmware" has been added to ACC and C1E is gone again. Those two are the only things I noticed as different.


----------



## gadjo23 (Jun 13, 2009)

F5 bios takes about 15 watt more from the wall,it is about 161 watt .
With F4V I measured about 145 of watts,this is with CnQ enabled and a total system so monitor ,modem and audio directed by a phII 940.
This seems a very power consuming bios

Maybe it is because C1E is not there anymore,also the option to save bios to HD is gone .
ACC and memory ganged or unganged option are still present.

I am back to F4V for now its more efficiëntin power saving,i did not really noticed any difference in stability or speed between both BIOS.


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 16, 2009)

guyz92 said:


> I have tested this BIOS too.
> 
> The F4v BIOS fix Phenom II x4 940 overheat problem also ACC is now usable for Phenom II X4 940.
> 
> ...



"AMD considers the core unlocking is something that’s relatively benign and gives users a shot at adding a bit of performance. Anyone would be “lucky” if they managed to unlock the cores, said Antal Tungler, Technical PR Manager for AMD in Euroland."

http://en.expreview.com/2009/06/13/amd-denies-locking-down-cores.html

Hmm.. I think AMD has loosen up the "rules" and many mb makers have added some "hybrid" mode to ACC particularly for core unlocking.

EDIT: The "EC firmware" is most probably for core unlocking...


----------



## NathanFake (Jun 16, 2009)

in F5 Vista fails to wake up from S3 (Sleep) 

F4V and/or older S3 works perfectly... i'm back to F4V 

edit:

yesterday i've upgraded my cpu to phenom ii x3 720 and now s3 works with F5 bios...

with x2 7750, F5 bios, failed to wake up...

so my formal issue maybe phanom i (agena / kuma) realated...


F5 *CAN* unlock 4th core on X3, without cold boot problem 

just set ACC to Auto and EC Firmware to Hybrid


----------



## Domyre (Jun 17, 2009)

NathanFake said:


> in F5 Vista fails to wake up from S3 (Sleep)
> 
> F4V and/or older S3 works perfectly... i'm back to F4V


on my pc it works with f5 bios


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 21, 2009)

NathanFake said:


> in F5 Vista fails to wake up from S3 (Sleep)
> 
> F4V and/or older S3 works perfectly... i'm back to F4V
> 
> ...




I have had problems with waking up from S3 with EVERY bios version, the desktop would come up, but in less than half a minute, the system freezed. But now with F5, it works. With earlier releases, I've been forced to use S1. 

The "maturing" progress has been slow indeed, but there has been quite many improvements.


----------



## Elendil (Jul 10, 2009)

*Best BIOS to overclock*

Hello guys, I would really like to have some help from you, I want to overclock my Phenom 985BE with this mobo and I can't seem to find to the right one, I can overclock the CPU until 2800mhz whitout problems, but that's about it, can go anywhere beyond that, I'm not sure if it is me that I can overclock it that well or if is the BIOS, but the solution seems to elude me, currently I'm using F5 to check it out. Any help is welcome, regards.


----------



## Bodycount (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a quick note.  Be careful about installing your ram.  I didn't know about the 800Mhz limitation if you used three or more ram slots.  So I installed 1 gig sticks in 3 slots and clocked it at 1066Mhz.  

It ran fine for a day then gave me blue screen errors.  I thought the ram was bad so I tried memtest86 on each stick which came out good.  But if I tried it on all three at once, it failed at 21%.

Well I pulled the third stick out, and my system still was blue screening.  Took me two weeks to figure out my slot 1 and 2 were fried.  I installed 1 gig sticks in slot 3 and 4 and now my system is finally stable.  I can never use slot 1 and 2 again 

I wonder how much slower my system is that I'm using slot 3 and 4 instead of 1 and 2.  In the book it says if you use two sticks only that you should install them in 1 and 2.


----------



## Troubled (Aug 20, 2009)

Bodycount said:


> Just a quick note.  Be careful about installing your ram.  I didn't know about the 800Mhz limitation if you used three or more ram slots.  So I installed 1 gig sticks in 3 slots and clocked it at 1066Mhz.
> 
> It ran fine for a day then gave me blue screen errors.  I thought the ram was bad so I tried memtest86 on each stick which came out good.  But if I tried it on all three at once, it failed at 21%.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you read back far enough to see my overclock. I found that the BIOS is a limiting factor on my memory.  It doesn't like me setting the Memory Multi to 5.33, so i left it at 4.00 and changed bumped the HT Ref Clock up to 267....and Voila!!...4x2GB @ 1068mhz.  I had to drop a couple other things down a bit.  For example, the CPU i Dropped down to 13.5 which still gave me a 3.604Ghz CPU.  I dropped the Hypertransport clock and the NB Multi went from 9 to 8 to ensure stability.  For some reason Gigabyte doesn't want to believe that this board will handle 4 sticks @1066...tsk tsk...maybe F6 would fix it (yeah right)  You may want to try my little trick if you have a good enough CPU cooler...or...you could drop the Multi down further.


----------



## Bodycount (Aug 22, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Not sure if you read back far enough to see my overclock. I found that the BIOS is a limiting factor on my memory.  It doesn't like me setting the Memory Multi to 5.33, so i left it at 4.00 and changed bumped the HT Ref Clock up to 267....and Voila!!...4x2GB @ 1068mhz.  I had to drop a couple other things down a bit.  For example, the CPU i Dropped down to 13.5 which still gave me a 3.604Ghz CPU.  I dropped the Hypertransport clock and the NB Multi went from 9 to 8 to ensure stability.  For some reason Gigabyte doesn't want to believe that this board will handle 4 sticks @1066...tsk tsk...maybe F6 would fix it (yeah right)  You may want to try my little trick if you have a good enough CPU cooler...or...you could drop the Multi down further.




Is F6 out yet?  I downloaded F5 and installed that.   tried to unlock my 4th core but that didn't work so well lol


----------



## Troubled (Aug 22, 2009)

Not Yet....I just wish they would fix the BIOS so that I wouldnt have to overclock to get the correct speed for my RAM.


----------



## Jaco175 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello

I´m going to get on of these boards, but before, noob were, i really could use your help.
I have 4x1GB DDR2 800 ram, is there a problem installing all 4 sticks?

I will use it with a X3 720BE, nor very interest in unlocking the extra core, but i would like to to oc just a bit, until 3.2 at most. 

Will i have any know issues with this board using the ram and doing oc?

Thank you.


----------



## Troubled (Aug 25, 2009)

Jaco175 said:


> Hello
> 
> I´m going to get on of these boards, but before, noob were, i really could use your help.
> I have 4x1GB DDR2 800 ram, is there a problem installing all 4 sticks?
> ...



This Board will work great then.  It works well at DDR2 800 with 4 sticks.  I just wanted more.  I wanted the full 1066 that AM2+ can handle.  It just isn't supposed to handle it with 2 sticks per channel...which is the reason i upped the HT Ref Clock....if i could have been satisfied at DDR2 800 I could have left the HT Ref Clock alone and simply upped the CPU multiplier instead.  That just wasnt enough for me.  You shouldn't have any trouble overclocking your processor with this board.  Just remember that for each .5 you bump the Multiplier you are bumping the Processor 100mHz.  You should be able to set your Multi to 16 and get your 3.2Ghz.  

Have Fun....If you have a decent aftermarket CPU cooler, you may be able to push that processor a little further.  Perhaps 3.4Ghz  ....or more.


----------



## gadjo23 (Aug 28, 2009)

I managed to get 4x1 KHX 8500 DDR2 sticks to work AT 1066 with F4and F5 bios.
Cpu used is a Phenom 940 1.20V@3000. 

First time I did put in the ram I had a black screen,no boot at all.
After clearing cmos it could run at 800Mhz , +0.15V was set in bios and running 1066Mhz was possible.
I could bring the auto memory timings to SPD values (except a few of them).

I have to say I am maybe lucky here ,cause not all folks can do this.
It runs really stable (occt and gaming ,wat ever),for months now.

There was a typical thing when I did put my mobo into an other case.
It would not boot again and it was harder to get the mem settings back.
I had to reflash the F5 bios ,and only then was able to restore my 5.33 divider again.
So there is i guess some sort of bios `corruption` thing.


----------



## Troubled (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish any revision of BIOS would have worked with my 4x2GB setup to run at 1066.  Every time i set the multiplier to 5.33 i would be able to pass post, but never load windows or even pass memtest86+.  With the HT Ref Overclocked I am able to run it at effectively the same speed anyway.


----------



## gadjo23 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Throubled
For a more complete story.
I had to jump into bios several times ,all power off incluis PSU mobo connection .
Connected cmos jumper pins and put out battery,i spent lots off hours with it...repeting,trying.
I did put off NB Azalia en the `speedup thing` in bios for ram , CPU and graficks.
Also no ACC cause CPU does not need it.

I have a feeling it is not AMD IMC (because jou can manage OC your HTT) and still reach 1066, but the biosit is like playing Russian Roulette..

When there is a good boot with 4 sticks, bios have to be `auto`it should set timings very loose and 400 divider.
From this point I managed to set better timings bumb up Volts and reached 1066.


----------



## Troubled (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the problem effected non Phenom II series AM2+ processors, gigabyte took the problem and made it a problem with the motherboard too.  The integrated memory controller in the Phenom II 940 is capable of 4 sticks @ 1066...and has been done on many other boards.   I called Gigabyte before they tried to blame it on the chip...even when i told them that it runs just fine with the HT Ref overclocked.  The problem is in the BIOS I am sure....but they will not admit it.

I had already bumped the Volts to the correct voltage as recommended by OCz.  But still no 5.33 multi.....oh well...

I have recently changed my clocks a little bit...not too much...

Now i am Running 260 on the HT Ref

14x CPU Multi ~3640Mhz
9x NB Multi ~ 2340Mhz
4x DDR Multi ~ 1040mhz

Still 100% Stable...got a slighly better OC on the Processor.  Without changing the temps at all.  I was Highly impressed.  And to think there is some kid on Youtube talking about Reasons not to buy AMD.  He actually said that the Phenom II x4 would run at 250F on WATER while he is showing off his little Core2 Duo at 2.66Ghz.  I had to laugh...and then show out with my Phenom II 940.  I wonder what my Phenom II would run at if i turned 2 cores off and underclocked it to 2.66 Ghz.  Check it out on Youtube...the name of the video is More Reasons not to buy AMD.


----------



## Bodycount (Sep 28, 2009)

well my GA-MA790GP-DS4H motherboard has finally died.  It's not stable for any length of time now no matter what ram I use.

In fact just to be sure it was the motherboard and not the ram, I took out my wifes 2 gigs of DDR2 ram and installed it in my board.  It wouldn't even boot.  So I installed it back into my wifes computer and now her computer won't boot.  So long story short, the board killed my wifes ram so now we are down two computers haha.  

I'm sending the ram back to the manufacture because it does have a lifetime warranty and hopefully they replace it.  The Kingston ram in my computer works but it's the motherboard that's causing the blue screens.  My wifes ram is G.Skill.  Kingston HyperX > G.Skill ??




Went to newegg and found myself this:

Newegg Link

Hopefully it's a good replacement for my old board.  And it's cheaper too.


----------



## e6600 (Sep 28, 2009)

out of all the threads the bot had to target, it had to be this one 
i was very hopeful that another ds4h bios update was near..  im sure another bios update for regor/propus would give us a bit more headroom


----------



## Troubled (Sep 28, 2009)

Bodycount said:


> well my GA-MA790GP-DS4H motherboard has finally died.  It's not stable for any length of time now no matter what ram I use.
> 
> In fact just to be sure it was the motherboard and not the ram, I took out my wifes 2 gigs of DDR2 ram and installed it in my board.  It wouldn't even boot.  So I installed it back into my wifes computer and now her computer won't boot.  So long story short, the board killed my wifes ram so now we are down two computers haha.
> 
> ...



And that is exactly why the wife doesn't like me messing with her computer (even though i built the D*** thing.)  I don't know what i would do with only 2 computers running...i would probably cry because I would have to fix 4 computers...*Sigh*...

I am hoping that Gigabyte will release a BIOS update that will simply allow my RAM to work at the speeds it is supposed to without too much hassle.  My DS4h is still running strong...even with the overclock i have prescribed for it.  There for a while i would not let a BioStar motherboard anywhere near my case....but that is the BioStar of old...as of late it seems that they have shaped up to be a decent motherboard manufacturer.  

As for a replacement for your DS4h it seems to be a comparable motherboard, the DS4h does have the advantage with the onboard video memory being GDDR3, while the biostar only has GDDR2.  Now you could also look into the GA-MA790GP-UD4H which is only $99 after MIR at the egg.  It is almost identical to the DS4h (the only thing i can see that is different is the location of the SATA ports, and the color of the Heatpipe)


----------



## Bodycount (Sep 28, 2009)

Troubled said:


> And that is exactly why the wife doesn't like me messing with her computer (even though i built the D*** thing.)  I don't know what i would do with only 2 computers running...i would probably cry because I would have to fix 4 computers...*Sigh*...



She's making me take home my work laptop every day now so she has something to use at night for college school work and general web surfing.  So it's not all that bad.  Once they send me replacement ram, her computer will be back up and working.



> As for a replacement for your DS4h it seems to be a comparable motherboard, the DS4h does have the advantage with the onboard video memory being GDDR3, while the biostar only has GDDR2.  Now you could also look into the GA-MA790GP-UD4H which is only $99 after MIR at the egg.  It is almost identical to the DS4h (the only thing i can see that is different is the location of the SATA ports, and the color of the Heatpipe)



Well since I don't use the onboard video, the GDDR2 difference doesn't even bother me.  I have a Geforce 9800GT installed.  I wish I could use that 128meg of video ram as additional system ram though.  It's just being wasted.


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, I've been having major problems, hopefully this forum can help me out. My friends thot it would be funny to visit malicious sites while i was away from the computer, and showing me stupid pron sites. After formating my computer, and not formating my 2nd hd, or external, I am still getting BSOD errors constantly. I can provide codes if anyone can help? It has been getting worse.

Stop: 0x00000024
NTFS sys.address b7e3b405

stop: 0x0000008e


----------



## Keefa (Oct 8, 2009)

It's been a while since the last update on the BIOS front but they've released F6 now. Yay!


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Hi, I've been having major problems, hopefully this forum can help me out. My friends thot it would be funny to visit malicious sites while i was away from the computer, and showing me stupid pron sites. After formating my computer, and not formating my 2nd hd, or external, I am still getting BSOD errors constantly. I can provide codes if anyone can help? It has been getting worse.
> 
> Stop: 0x00000024
> NTFS sys.address b7e3b405
> ...



Well Hello again Noob!

Is there anything in particular that triggers the BSoD?  That may help us...

It seems that Windows is the cause of this one.  Either that or your Hard drive itself is Failing.  I am assuming you have your documents backed up onto your second hard drive already so that will save you a step.  The first thing i would do is try the cheapest thing i can do.  IN this case...reinstall Windows again fresh.  It is not entirely uncommon to have problems with Windows even directly after reformatting.  Make sure when you format your computer, you chose the standard "Format the partition using the NTFS File System" Not the Quick option.  Also, Check to make sure that you have the newest drivers for everything...  After you have done that see if you can cause a BSoD again.  If you can still cause the BSoD you may be looking at a hardware issue. Possibly the hard drive.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Keefa said:


> It's been a while since the last update on the BIOS front but they've released F6 now. Yay!



Any major changes?


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Bodycount said:


> Well since I don't use the onboard video, the GDDR2 difference doesn't even bother me.  I have a Geforce 9800GT installed.  I wish I could use that 128meg of video ram as additional system ram though.  It's just being wasted.




Me too...that would be nice.  Not that having 8GB of ram isn't enough for now...


----------



## Bodycount (Oct 8, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Me too...that would be nice.  Not that having 8GB of ram isn't enough for now...



I sent my wifes G.Skill ram back and my Kingston HyperX back.  I just got the G.Skill replacement today.  Cost me $4 in shipping to get that fixed.  Hopefully Kingston sends my HyperX ram back by next week.

My new board kicks butt.  BIOS options are more robust than the gigabyte had.  More options for overclocking.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Bodycount said:


> I sent my wifes G.Skill ram back and my Kingston HyperX back.  I just got the G.Skill replacement today.  Cost me $4 in shipping to get that fixed.  Hopefully Kingston sends my HyperX ram back by next week.
> 
> My new board kicks butt.  BIOS options are more robust than the gigabyte had.  More options for overclocking.



Cool...I am getting ready to install Windows 7 the full version.  Just came in the mail today.  Supposed to be some sort of "Signature" edition...wonder what was added....


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I formated again, and I dont use quick. It bsods when it seems to be a few things on, could it be my ram? The harddrive is fairly new, my friend had it for a month without use, so i took it off him, yes everything is backed up in da other hds.


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

And btw, its good to see ur still around Troubled.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> And btw, its good to see ur still around Troubled.



I am never more than a few clicks away...hehehe...even with installing Windows 7 on my main machine...i am still only a few clicks away...got my laptop...the wife's computer...my son's computer and the other computers i am working on at the house...


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> Yes, I formated again, and I dont use quick. It bsods when it seems to be a few things on, could it be my ram? The harddrive is fairly new, my friend had it for a month without use, so i took it off him, yes everything is backed up in da other hds.



Did the trouble seem to start when you got the new to you drive?


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

No, it happend about a month after i got the new drive. I would assume its a virus, i used avg a few times, and it bsods even in that sometimes =[.

Oh troubled why cant u be my father?!


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

So it seems, under some stress it will BSOD. When i was transfering folders over from my 2nd hard drive to my main, it BSOD. However even opening a few programs may bsod it. Clues?


----------



## Troubled (Oct 8, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> So it seems, under some stress it will BSOD. When i was transfering folders over from my 2nd hard drive to my main, it BSOD. However even opening a few programs may bsod it. Clues?



What are your temps looking like in your system?  Do you have S.M.A.R.T. Monitoring enabled on the hard drive?


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 8, 2009)

No S.M.A.R.T isnt enabled, readnig off of Everest, my harddrive temps are..34 and 34C.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 9, 2009)

What about everything else...what are the rest of your temps?  

You may wan tto try a hard drive diagnostic.  Western Digital has a very thorough one that will also read the SMART data that is stored in the hard drive too.  It works with non WD drives as well.


----------



## Noob@work (Oct 9, 2009)

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/striferx/temps.jpg?t=1255046675

Those are the temps. I activated S.M.A.R.T, so i would be using seatools? at the moment all my hds are seagates heh.


----------



## gadjo23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well even more "mature" bios F6 is giving me C1E back without the "update AMD dmi data "at startup like 4Fv did.
With C1E enabled the system uses about 12 watt less of power.
I guess C1E is for Phenom 940 a software thing but Phenom AM3 has it integrated in CPU.
I am not shure but theres a new(?) option of some "hardware temperature measurement"at pc health status menu. 

After flashing I was a bit worried about getting back mij "lucky bastaard"  4X1 1066 again,but this again went fine.
For now it restores without troubles from S3 state.

Even I like to use as much powersaving feateres as possible nowadays,the system responces still fast and stable.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 9, 2009)

Noob@work said:


> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j16/striferx/temps.jpg?t=1255046675
> 
> Those are the temps. I activated S.M.A.R.T, so i would be using seatools? at the moment all my hds are seagates heh.



You can use the WD Diagnostic or the SeaTools.  Either one will work.  

As far as your temps are concerned, it looks like your GPU temps are a little high for my likings.  And that is not even under a heavy load.  If you were playing a game that temp would climb.  All of the rest of the temps are within norms.  Just out of curiosity is your CPU Overclocked any?  If so how much and are you using the Stock Cooler?

Are you using F3 bios on your board?  (the only reason i ask is because the CPU temp reported by the board isnt anywhere close to the Core Temps)  

Here are my Everest Readings for an idea of what it should look like.

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss169/someoneluvsjohn/EverestCPUID.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss169/someoneluvsjohn/EverestOverclock.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss169/someoneluvsjohn/EverestTemps.jpg


----------



## Troubled (Oct 9, 2009)

gadjo23 said:


> Well even more "mature" bios F6 is giving me C1E back without the "update AMD dmi data "at startup like 4Fv did.
> With C1E enabled the system uses about 12 watt less of power.
> I guess C1E is for Phenom 940 a software thing but Phenom AM3 has it integrated in CPU.
> I am not shure but theres a new(?) option of some "hardware temperature measurement"at pc health status menu.
> ...



Just out of Curiosity, In CPUz does your RAM show the 533mhz timing in the SPD Tab or is it like mine where the 533Mhz timing was left out even though the stick is marketed as DDR2 1066.


----------



## gadjo23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Just out of Curiosity, In CPUz does your RAM show the 533mhz timing in the SPD Tab or is it like mine where the 533Mhz timing was left out even though the stick is marketed as DDR2 1066.




http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/gadjo_2009/4x1mem.jpg

http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/gadjo_2009/4x1_1066.jpg

No nice pics but I am bit stupid and not familiar with it


----------



## Troubled (Oct 12, 2009)

gadjo23 said:


> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/gadjo_2009/4x1mem.jpg
> 
> http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz215/gadjo_2009/4x1_1066.jpg
> 
> No nice pics but I am bit stupid and not familiar with it



Just out of curiosity.  Is there any possible way i could get a copy of your SPD from your Kingston HyperX Memory.  You can use SPDTool to get it.


----------



## gadjo23 (Oct 12, 2009)

HeyTroubled

The sticker Kingston did put on the modules say pc2 8500 ,but motherboard bios will set pc26400.You can OC from 800 to 1066 with freqentiebus or put divider right away ,thats the idee I quess.

The reason imho it`s only ddr800 cause it is the official jedec standard for DDR2 speed. But this ram can easily run at 1066 in my case even with less than 2.2 Volts.

So KinGston sells just very good clocking 800Mhz memory.

Two off my sticks are KTC1G-UDIMM(2007) specified the other two KHX8500D2/N (2008)

The /N is Nvidia optimized!! and still have the luck off having dualchannel 4x1 1066 with AMD/ATI setup

I have saved my module info with the SPDtool,but not sure how to reach it to you?


----------



## Troubled (Oct 13, 2009)

gadjo23 said:


> HeyTroubled
> 
> The sticker Kingston did put on the modules say pc2 8500 ,but motherboard bios will set pc26400.You can OC from 800 to 1066 with freqentiebus or put divider right away ,thats the idee I quess.
> 
> ...



Well I was able to successfully create an EPP profile for the 533Mhz...but was still unable to run with the 5.33 multiplier on the RAM....*Sigh*...Oh well...i guess i will just have to overclock the fool out of it.


----------



## gadjo23 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well you have tryed it,I had 
damm luck i guess ,feel even  bit unhappy  because some people dont even beleave it is possible with a  Phemnon II.Troubles i have manage to get it working with pain and luck so to say.


----------



## Troubled (Oct 15, 2009)

Some really good luck i would say...From what i have seen, it is a lot easier to do with 4x1GB than 4x2GB...


----------



## gadjo23 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well your system will be faster then mine with that boosted HT anyway


----------



## tong (Oct 20, 2009)

New bios is out "F6"  Linky Link Wonder what main cahnges there are other than:



> 1. Update CPU ID (Support AGESA 3.5.3.1 code / AM3 C3 CPU)


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 10, 2009)

I really don't like the F6 BIOS it causes instant shutdowns when changing from 800 to 1066 RAM divider and saving settings.  When changing from 800 - 1066 the first time the motherboard powered off but started again no problem and had retained the settings when I manually powered it back on.

Changing back from 1066 to 800 has also shutdown the motherboard on save and it won't restart now.  The motherboard is acting dead and a CMOS clear isn't helping so I have removed the CMOS battery for now.  This isn't a RAM problem as the RAM is stable at 800 or 1066 no problem on all the other BIOS versions and this version when it will boot .

I am using an AMD 965 c3 CPU which might be the cause of the behavour as its not officially supported in the F6 BIOS but other c3 CPU's are.  It did detect the CPUID properly though.

Also C1E worked at first with cool and quiet but then C&Q suddenly stopped working.  This might be a BIOS or Windows 7 driver problem I am not sure yet.  The c3 revision Phenom II's are supposed to be the first to fully support C1e for improved power consumption with less impact on performance.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 10, 2009)

sideeffect said:


> I really don't like the F6 BIOS it causes instant shutdowns when changing from 800 to 1066 RAM divider and saving settings.  When changing from 800 - 1066 the first time the motherboard powered off but started again no problem and had retained the settings when I manually powered it back on.
> 
> Changing back from 1066 to 800 has also shutdown the motherboard on save and it won't restart now.  The motherboard is acting dead and a CMOS clear isn't helping so I have removed the CMOS battery for now.  This isn't a RAM problem as the RAM is stable at 800 or 1066 no problem on all the other BIOS versions and this version when it will boot .
> 
> ...



I have the UD4H version and it does that too with F6 bios.  Hmm have to check with Older bioses, running with PII 810 tho, so then its not a C3 stepping issue.  And the board is having issues clocking past 260HTT, I slowly squezed upto 256HTT.  Any voltage settings have no effect on the OC afterwards.  Can you post your max HTT on your board.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 11, 2009)

UD4H absolutely hates any HTT past 250.  So I am stuck at 3250 Mhz on the CPU.  I was hoping to get at 3.4 with this board.  This board runs hot too.  The chokes runs hot even when idle,  don't know how those review sites post 330 HTT with a 810.  Last night I changed to a brand new Ultra X3 600W Modular PSU with 8pin EPS for the CPU to hope it might help in OC.  It did clock to 262 but not game stable, so its not the PSU.  Unlock extra cache or not 250 is the max.

My ECS runs way cooler than this board, sure it didn't OC but it OCed the same 810 to 3Ghz without any effort.  For 250Mhz increase over ECS don't know if its worth spending that much time and money.

Thinking of returning this board and buying a MSI or Biostar or be happy with the ECS


----------



## Troubled (Nov 12, 2009)

suraswami said:


> UD4H absolutely hates any HTT past 250.  So I am stuck at 3250 Mhz on the CPU.  I was hoping to get at 3.4 with this board.  This board runs hot too.  The chokes runs hot even when idle,  don't know how those review sites post 330 HTT with a 810.  Last night I changed to a brand new Ultra X3 600W Modular PSU with 8pin EPS for the CPU to hope it might help in OC.  It did clock to 262 but not game stable, so its not the PSU.  Unlock extra cache or not 250 is the max.
> 
> My ECS runs way cooler than this board, sure it didn't OC but it OCed the same 810 to 3Ghz without any effort.  For 250Mhz increase over ECS don't know if its worth spending that much time and money.
> 
> Thinking of returning this board and buying a MSI or Biostar or be happy with the ECS



Have you tried dropping the Multipliers down on the NB?  When you are overclocking with the HT Link you are also overclocking the NB and the RAM too.    Chances are if your board is getting too hot it is going to be the NB to blame.  I had my DS4H at 267 on the HT Link, and by dropping the NB multiplier down a notch i was able to run 100% stable even through OCCT.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2009)

Troubled said:


> Have you tried dropping the Multipliers down on the NB?  When you are overclocking with the HT Link you are also overclocking the NB and the RAM too.    Chances are if your board is getting too hot it is going to be the NB to blame.  I had my DS4H at 267 on the HT Link, and by dropping the NB multiplier down a notch i was able to run 100% stable even through OCCT.



yup did all the way to 8, changed cpu multi to lower 12, I can hit 270, OS is stable like IE, apps etc.  Haven't run OCCT at that setting but Games crash.  @ 250 x 13 with NB multi @ 9  it is rock solid stable.

Ok tell me one thing, which one is actually NB voltage?  Is it NB or CPU NB, there are 2 settings and don't know which really will benefit.  Also there is SB voltage, is it same as HT Link voltage?


----------



## Troubled (Nov 12, 2009)

As far as the NB Voltage, I am not 100% sure exactly which one actually controls the NB Voltage, so i bumped both up by .5V.  The Southbridge is mainly for your Onboard graphics, but since you are playing with overclocking i wouldn't think that you would be using the onboard graphics. 

An Edit to my previous post...just realized when i went into my BIOS to take a look at the settings i had for the NB i noticed that they call it a CPU Host Clock, while there is another one for HT Link.  You have to make sure that your NB Multi x CPU Host is higher than the HT Link Frequency...otherwise your NB Frequency will not be dropped at all.  Was a problem I came across while i was overclocking my PII 940.  

Had you gotten a Black Edition processor overclocking would have been a little easier.  AMD processors generally do not like boosting the CPU Host much more than 240mhz.  I have changed my configuration back to 200mhz on the CPU Host, with x18 on the CPU and x11 on the NB, with a 2.2Ghz HT Link.  This leaves my RAM at 800mhz, but the Faster NB and HT Link will make up for that....while still keeping my RAM cool.  (I Started having a few issues with that about 3 weeks ago)...Only problem is i dont have any space for a high quality Fan Heatsink like i want due to the overlapping of the Xigmatek HDT S1283 cooler i am using.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2009)

Troubled said:


> As far as the NB Voltage, I am not 100% sure exactly which one actually controls the NB Voltage, so i bumped both up by .5V.  The Southbridge is mainly for your Onboard graphics, but since you are playing with overclocking i wouldn't think that you would be using the onboard graphics.
> 
> An Edit to my previous post...just realized when i went into my BIOS to take a look at the settings i had for the NB i noticed that they call it a CPU Host Clock, while there is another one for HT Link.  You have to make sure that your NB Multi x CPU Host is higher than the HT Link Frequency...otherwise your NB Frequency will not be dropped at all.  Was a problem I came across while i was overclocking my PII 940.
> 
> Had you gotten a Black Edition processor overclocking would have been a little easier.  AMD processors generally do not like boosting the CPU Host much more than 240mhz.  I have changed my configuration back to 200mhz on the CPU Host, with x18 on the CPU and x11 on the NB, with a 2.2Ghz HT Link.  This leaves my RAM at 800mhz, but the Faster NB and HT Link will make up for that....while still keeping my RAM cool.  (I Started having a few issues with that about 3 weeks ago)...Only problem is i dont have any space for a high quality Fan Heatsink like i want due to the overlapping of the Xigmatek HDT S1283 cooler i am using.



Thanks for posting your NB settings.  I have set both NB multi and HT multi both at the same values (9 or 8) and can verify with CPUZ both are OCed to same value when HTT is raised.

Another thing I noticed is the board OCs only if I leave the voltage as Auto.  If I change to Manual, it undervolts the Ram, but upping it will fix it.  CPU volts is also undervolted.  If I try to up it or correct it, save the settings the system will shut down completely, it will not boot even if I press the case power button.  I have to turn off the PSU, then turn it on, then when it turns on it will wait for few seconds extra to show up a popup thing that will ask to load the default settings or last known good setting, If I say last known it will go into an endless loop like this until I say default, it saves the setting and then go back to bios to put back to Auto.  And oh one more thing, when ever I turn off the PSU and turn it back on the board starts up automatically (I have disabled the auto start in the power settings but still the same).

One more thing I noticed after changing to the new Ultra X3 600W PSU with 8 pin, in windows whenever I move the mouse I can hear kind 'krrr', 'krrr' sound for the PC.  No headphones or speakers connected still I can hear it and its annoying.

Should I totally remove the battery and leave it like that for a while then start over again?  Reflash F6 bios or go to previous version or even F1 original bios?

And yes I have the same situation with a Black 550 cpu.  It also stops around 260 HTT (with 13 CPU multi) or so but didn't test much as it didn't unlock to a Quad.  Raising the multi worked perfectly.

Going to try a 45w sempron to see if the board does the same thing.

Or I am just going to return this crap and get a MSI.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 13, 2009)

Troubled said:


> As far as the NB Voltage, I am not 100% sure exactly which one actually controls the NB Voltage, so i bumped both up by .5V.  The Southbridge is mainly for your Onboard graphics, but since you are playing with overclocking i wouldn't think that you would be using the onboard graphics.
> 
> An Edit to my previous post...just realized when i went into my BIOS to take a look at the settings i had for the NB i noticed that they call it a CPU Host Clock, while there is another one for HT Link.  You have to make sure that your NB Multi x CPU Host is higher than the HT Link Frequency...otherwise your NB Frequency will not be dropped at all.  Was a problem I came across while i was overclocking my PII 940.
> 
> Had you gotten a Black Edition processor overclocking would have been a little easier.  AMD processors generally do not like boosting the CPU Host much more than 240mhz.  I have changed my configuration back to 200mhz on the CPU Host, with x18 on the CPU and x11 on the NB, with a 2.2Ghz HT Link.  This leaves my RAM at 800mhz, but the Faster NB and HT Link will make up for that....while still keeping my RAM cool.  (I Started having a few issues with that about 3 weeks ago)...Only problem is i dont have any space for a high quality Fan Heatsink like i want due to the overlapping of the Xigmatek HDT S1283 cooler i am using.




Woo Hoo that worked.  I put NB multi @9 and HT link @ 8 and upped the HTT to 254, so I am at 254 * 13.  Also before doing this I pulled out the battery and let the board drain for 5 minutes, put it back and with the above setting now it allows me to change the cpu volts manually.  I upped the cpu volt to 1.4 and its stable @3.3Ghz with full cache unlocked.  Will try more later.

Thanks,


----------



## Troubled (Nov 13, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo that worked.  I put NB multi @9 and HT link @ 8 and upped the HTT to 254, so I am at 254 * 13.  Also before doing this I pulled out the battery and let the board drain for 5 minutes, put it back and with the above setting now it allows me to change the cpu volts manually.  I upped the cpu volt to 1.4 and its stable @3.3Ghz with full cache unlocked.  Will try more later.
> 
> Thanks,



The UD4H Has a Multiplier for the HT Link? Or is that something new with the F6 BIOS?  My DS4H has always had a Frequency which never really made much sense to me anyway.  Anywho...  I am glad to hear that you were able to get a stable 3.3Ghz OC.  Not bad coming from 2.6ghz.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 13, 2009)

Troubled said:


> The UD4H Has a Multiplier for the HT Link? Or is that something new with the F6 BIOS?  My DS4H has always had a Frequency which never really made much sense to me anyway.  Anywho...  I am glad to hear that you were able to get a stable 3.3Ghz OC.  Not bad coming from 2.6ghz.



The HT Link goes like 200, 400, 600,.....2400.  So I selected 1.6 which is 8 multi.

Still the shutdown, power off and power on PSU auto start of machine issue is not resolved.  The moment I touch any settings in M-I-T then this issue starts, but will have to do more investigation.

But those Gigabyte Tech support Ba*****s don't be in office for the required time.  I went home early to get hold of a tech support (around 4:45 pm PST), called the number and it said no one is available office hours are 8:30 am to 5:30 pm PST LOL.  Biostar never did this to me, I think they also work similar hours and it so happened I called just 5 min before close time and someone answered me and was on the phone for 10 min until the problem was resolved.  And Gigabyte's tech line is always busy during the day, so that means there are lazy people sitting there not wanting to pick up the phone or Gigabyte has lot of problems and customers are beating them up


----------



## Troubled (Nov 14, 2009)

suraswami said:


> The HT Link goes like 200, 400, 600,.....2400.  So I selected 1.6 which is 8 multi.
> 
> Still the shutdown, power off and power on PSU auto start of machine issue is not resolved.  The moment I touch any settings in M-I-T then this issue starts, but will have to do more investigation.
> 
> But those Gigabyte Tech support Ba*****s don't be in office for the required time.  I went home early to get hold of a tech support (around 4:45 pm PST), called the number and it said no one is available office hours are 8:30 am to 5:30 pm PST LOL.  Biostar never did this to me, I think they also work similar hours and it so happened I called just 5 min before close time and someone answered me and was on the phone for 10 min until the problem was resolved.  And Gigabyte's tech line is always busy during the day, so that means there are lazy people sitting there not wanting to pick up the phone or Gigabyte has lot of problems and customers are beating them up



I'll see if i can recreate the power on with PSU issue on my own motherboard, Have you tried a different PSU on the board?  Dell's Desktops were bad about that same thing, especially the dimension 2000-4000 series, and i have had different power supplies fix the issue in the past.  I haven't had this issue with my motherboard at all.  I'll let you know what I come up with.

Gigabyte's tech support seemed a joke to me when i called them the one time.  They couldn't answer the question of why some people were able to use DDR2 1066 on 4 sticks with the same processor and motherboard while I couldn't.


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 14, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I have the UD4H version and it does that too with F6 bios.  Hmm have to check with Older bioses, running with PII 810 tho, so then its not a C3 stepping issue.  And the board is having issues clocking past 260HTT, I slowly squezed upto 256HTT.  Any voltage settings have no effect on the OC afterwards.  Can you post your max HTT on your board.



Hi My max was 250 HT speed 100% stable on the f5 bios with my Phenom 2 920.  The board would start to have issues after that.

I had to replace my CMOS battery after I changed the Ram Divider and had the no boot issue.  Since then I havn't had the issue again so maybe the bug has been wiped out.  I didn't properly clear the CMOS after the flash so that might have been the reason.


----------



## Domyre (Dec 28, 2009)

Hy, i'm a happy owner of this board, but i find that the layout is not the best one because the ram slots are too close to the socket and if you have ram's with a cooling sistem (like my corsair xms2 dhx) i have some problems with the cooling fan of the cpu because if the fan is too big i can't use some ram slots, so i have mounted a zalman 9500 that is a good fan but it's a bit loud, so i'd like to know what kind of fan do you use and if it covers the ram slots. thank you for replies and don't look at my bad englisch because i'm italian!


----------



## Troubled (Dec 29, 2009)

Domyre said:


> Hy, i'm a happy owner of this board, but i find that the layout is not the best one because the ram slots are too close to the socket and if you have ram's with a cooling sistem (like my corsair xms2 dhx) i have some problems with the cooling fan of the cpu because if the fan is too big i can't use some ram slots, so i have mounted a zalman 9500 that is a good fan but it's a bit loud, so i'd like to know what kind of fan do you use and if it covers the ram slots. thank you for replies and don't look at my bad englisch because i'm italian!



I too have the same situation that you do...with the exception of the noise.  I have a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 on my Phenom II 940.  It is a very quiet cooler even at max RPM, but still covers the First RAM Slot completely and the 2nd Slot partially.  It is not a big issue to me as i have standard sized cooling on my RAM (though i wish i could find a better cooling solution that will fit with my CPU Cooler)  This is a problem you will find with most large CPU Coolers.  The ability to simply Turn the cooler 90 Degrees would solve my problem completely...but i havent found one to do that either...

Through simply browsing around online i came across this cooler ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler.  It has a very high rating with the customers that have purchased from the site i looked at (I use Newegg.com but they only ship to US) Also the Thermaltake CLP0538 appears to be a pretty decent CPU Cooler that may allow for your RAM to fit (granted it may be a snug fit but still...it may work)

Your English is not terrible.  I have seen many people in the US that were born here that don't speak English as well as you.   I hope i have helped...


----------



## Domyre (Dec 29, 2009)

the Thermaltake CLP0538  looks very good! thanks!


----------



## Rizzle (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this mobo ..need some help with overclocking and unlocking my 4th core on my 720be

specs:

Bios Ver. F6
720be @ 3.6
Gigabyte ga-ma790gp ds4h
4gb G.Skill 1100mhz
Sumbeam CCF 120mm COoler
400w corsair psu

I have tried by flashing with FaceWizard to F3i/F5/F3 bios to unlock my 4th core on my 0904EPMW stepping 720be but no luck  ..im guessing i need the f3h bios to unlock cuz thats what i see most people using ..is there anyone who can send me a link to this bios or email it to me?? and mayb a bit of assistance with unlocking and overclocking my chip


----------



## suraswami (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the UD4H version and using F6 bios.  It helped me unlock 2 8xx series cpus' extra 2 MB cache.  I tried the core unlock with a 550BE but no luck.  I tried all the bios posted but still the same.  I guess the cores are really bad.  So if it doesn't boot then possible chances of the core bad is high.


----------



## Rizzle (Jan 20, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I have the UD4H version and using F6 bios.  It helped me unlock 2 8xx series cpus' extra 2 MB cache.  I tried the core unlock with a 550BE but no luck.  I tried all the bios posted but still the same.  I guess the cores are really bad.  So if it doesn't boot then possible chances of the core bad is high.



my pc boots with F6/F3/F3i Bios when Acc is on auto an EC set to hybrid but 4th core not detected in windows ie task manager/core temp/cpu-z/everest etc, did the msconfig thing and it is un-checked so if a 4th core is there it should pick it up ...althought with F3 & F3i bios it took some time with Acc on auto and EC set to hybrid for it to post and with F5 bios Acc on auto and EC on Hybrid it doesnt post at all , but with Acc on auto and EC disabled it boots  and with EC on hybrid and Acc on the stock setting (cant remember if its disabled or what) it boots

Ive already oc'd to 3.6ghz, tryna get 3.7 stable but it keeps failing after about 10 mins of prime. I really want to unlock my chip so any help i can get would be nice


----------



## Troubled (Jan 20, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> I have this mobo ..need some help with overclocking and unlocking my 4th core on my 720be
> 
> specs:
> 
> ...



You should first work to unlock the 4th core, then worry about trying to overclock.  The reason it is marketed as a triple core is because that 4th core is not as stable as the other 3 and will not overclock as well as the others.  There is no guarantee that you will be able to unlock the 4th core successfully at all.  It is simply luck of the draw.  I had this happen with my brother in law's 720BE.  Could overclock the fool out of the 3 cores...but the 4th core wasn't stable at lower than stock clock speeds.  Also, backing down the speed on your RAM may help a little bit with your overclock.  3.6ghz is a respectable overclock, don't push too hard for 3.7ghz...it just not be in your cards.


----------



## Rizzle (Jan 20, 2010)

Troubled said:


> You should first work to unlock the 4th core, then worry about trying to overclock.  The reason it is marketed as a triple core is because that 4th core is not as stable as the other 3 and will not overclock as well as the others.  There is no guarantee that you will be able to unlock the 4th core successfully at all.  It is simply luck of the draw.  I had this happen with my brother in law's 720BE.  Could overclock the fool out of the 3 cores...but the 4th core wasn't stable at lower than stock clock speeds.  Also, backing down the speed on your RAM may help a little bit with your overclock.  3.6ghz is a respectable overclock, don't push too hard for 3.7ghz...it just not be in your cards.



well so far with the F6/F5/F3/F4v bios im unable to unlock the 4th core, either it boots into windows and the 4th core not detected or it doesnt post at all after Acc is put to auto and EC set to hybrid ...I really wanna try the 4th core and see how stable it is and maybe try to overclock but it wont pick it up in Windows soo im guessing this would rule out that the 4th core is bad and cannot be unlocked? OR are there any other bios versions you recommend for unlocking? wanted to find F3h but cant download it anywhere


----------



## Troubled (Jan 20, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> well so far with the F6/F5/F3/F4v bios im unable to unlock the 4th core, either it boots into windows and the 4th core not detected or it doesnt post at all after Acc is put to auto and EC set to hybrid ...I really wanna try the 4th core and see how stable it is and maybe try to overclock but it wont pick it up in Windows soo im guessing this would rule out that the 4th core is bad and cannot be unlocked? OR are there any other bios versions you recommend for unlocking? wanted to find F3h but cant download it anywhere



Sounds to me like your 4th core is just bad.  That processor is still pretty powerful even with only 3 cores...just overclock the fool out of it.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 20, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> well so far with the F6/F5/F3/F4v bios im unable to unlock the 4th core, either it boots into windows and the 4th core not detected or it doesnt post at all after Acc is put to auto and EC set to hybrid ...I really wanna try the 4th core and see how stable it is and maybe try to overclock but it wont pick it up in Windows soo im guessing this would rule out that the 4th core is bad and cannot be unlocked? OR are there any other bios versions you recommend for unlocking? wanted to find F3h but cant download it anywhere



When you enable ACC and set EC to hybrid and save, does your board totally shuts off power and come back on?

When it boots what does the CPU information say?  Somthing like B50 for the CPU name/code instead of 720BE?


----------



## Rizzle (Jan 21, 2010)

suraswami said:


> When you enable ACC and set EC to hybrid and save, does your board totally shuts off power and come back on?
> 
> When it boots what does the CPU information say?  Somthing like B50 for the CPU name/code instead of 720BE?



yea whenever acc on auto and Ec on hybrid it shuts off and power back on itself, it does this whenever its changing something after u set Acc to auto and EC to hybrid a msg saying something like "Updating your EC hardware" something like that and whenever i do get it to boot with Acc on auto and Ec on hybrid it see the same 720BE for cpu code in cpu - z

damn i really wanted to unlock my 4th core


----------



## delly47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Troubled said:


> Sounds to me like your 4th core is just bad.  That processor is still pretty powerful even with only 3 cores...just overclock the fool out of it.



troubled,
i would like to know your voltages and bios settings.
i have a similar build (phenom II x2 550 be), can unlock and boot into windows,
but i have some problems in windows with programs crashing.
i have win 7 x64
for example winamp wouldnt play songs, but when i turned off cool and quiet it seemed to fix it.
windows update just will not run under x4 unlock.
thanks.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heh, glad to see this thread is still active 

Sorry to all that I burned my DS4H and got UD4H for replace... Looks like I should still update this thread...


----------



## Domyre (Feb 1, 2010)

in wat is the ud4h different from the ds4h?


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 2, 2010)

It has 2oz Copper PCB (Ultra Durable 3), different colored heatsinks (dark anodised), possibly a little beefier pwm section and 4 of the sata ports are angled, on the edge. But other than that it should be the same board... Maybe someone could test F7a BIOS on DS4H...

EDIT: Hmm, just checked Gigabytes site, there is 3 different 790GP models, DS4H, UD3H and UD4H. UD's have angled sata ports, other than that they all share the same layout.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 3, 2010)

delly47 said:


> troubled,
> i would like to know your voltages and bios settings.
> i have a similar build (phenom II x2 550 be), can unlock and boot into windows,
> but i have some problems in windows with programs crashing.
> ...



I do not have the Rig with the 720BE in my house.  It is my brother-in-law's computer, and i locked him out of the BIOS so he doesn't go in there messing with it.  He lives a few hours drive from me...

If you having stability issues with those cores unlocked at a stock speed, it seems you may have unusable 3rd and 4th cores.  But you could try underclocking it a notch or two. Bump your multiplier down to 14 and try it there.  This will give you a Quad Core at 2.8Ghz (or a Phenom II 920 X4)  3.1Ghz is a lot to ask of a faulty core.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 3, 2010)

Domyre said:


> in wat is the ud4h different from the ds4h?



Nothin Much as far as the actual components.  The only different as far as capability is the UD4H is supposed to be able to handle DDR2 1200.  Other than that there is no compatibility difference.

F7a (or an updated version) will probably be released for the DS4h in a little while.  It seems as though Gigabyte has all but forgotten about the DS4h....last BIOS update (F6) was in September 2009, 1 Day before the same revision was released for the UD4H.


----------



## tong (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone from gigabyte must of been reading the thread cause f7b just got released: Linky for f7b

Says it's beta and updates cpu support.  Wonder if it's gonna be able to do the 6 core processors.


----------



## Troubled (Feb 4, 2010)

I think they must be watching this thread too...but what is even funnier...when i looked at the Date of release...it was 12/14/09...(I just refreshed the page in my browser which i still had open)  Shame on them for putting the wrong date on the website....Actual release...2/4/09.  Says it support AGESA 3.5.3.1 just like F6.  Not sure what they added...maybe they added the Core Control like the F7a BIOS for the UD4H


----------



## Rizzle (Feb 5, 2010)

Troubled said:


> I think they must be watching this thread too...but what is even funnier...when i looked at the Date of release...it was 12/14/09...(I just refreshed the page in my browser which i still had open)  Shame on them for putting the wrong date on the website....Actual release...2/4/09.  Says it support AGESA 3.5.3.1 just like F6.  Not sure what they added...maybe they added the Core Control like the F7a BIOS for the UD4H



should i try and unlock my 4th core again


----------



## guyz92 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have flash the BIOS.

The BIOS is made on 14/12/2009.
After flashing can see from system information or dxdiag.


----------



## Alabala (Feb 11, 2010)

I asked Technical Services why in F7b have no Core Control like F7a and here is what thay answered:

''Dear Sir,

Thank you for your kindly mail and inquiry. About the issue you mentioned, this option only appear if you use the X3 processor. Sorry for the inconvenience.''

Is it the same with F7a?


----------



## Troubled (Feb 17, 2010)

I decided to update my board to the F7b BIOS.  I was about to find the Core Control features in there.  I have a PII 940 attached to my board....I as a little disappointed by the fact that i could only control Cores 2 & 3...1 & 4 Core failures would mean that the whole processor would be dead since I cannot simply turn them off for stability purposes.  But it is nice to know that if i really wanted to i could have a PII 940 X2....or an AM2+ Version of the Phenom II 545 X2(which is an AM3 processor)


----------



## tong (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone ever able to get all 4 channels running 1066 on a am3 processor? wouldn't mind buying another 2x1gig set to bring me up to 6 gigz of ram but don;t want to take the performance loss of 800 vs 1066.


----------



## Domyre (Mar 19, 2010)

does someone know if the new six core cpu's will wwork on our motherboard?


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 13, 2010)

Domyre said:


> does someone know if the new six core cpu's will wwork on our motherboard?



yea it will


----------



## suraswami (Apr 14, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> yea it will



How?  Did you see any bios update related info?  I have the UD4H, so it will help to check on mine too.


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 15, 2010)

suraswami said:


> How?  Did you see any bios update related info?  I have the UD4H, so it will help to check on mine too.



new 6 core cpus are socket am2+ / am3 .. not sure which 1 exactly but either way it will work in the ds4h 

google it


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> new 6 core cpus are socket am2+ / am3 .. not sure which 1 exactly but either way it will work in the ds4h
> 
> google it



assumptions are not going to help.  There are lot of things that a board needs to be designed for and if the board cannot handle it then you will end up with a blown caps, fets etc.

This is the reply I got from Gigabyte this morning.

"Dear customer,
it still under AMD's validation, please check back with us two weeks later."


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 23, 2010)

suraswami said:


> assumptions are not going to help.  There are lot of things that a board needs to be designed for and if the board cannot handle it then you will end up with a blown caps, fets etc.
> 
> This is the reply I got from Gigabyte this morning.
> 
> ...



arent these new chips are based on the c3 stepping architecture of the phenom II  x4 ? right ? there will be no problem running them on it ..they range from 95-125w tdp more than enough for the mobo to handle ..stop being foolish

I had a mobo before which MSI said could not supply over 95w to a cpu, I had my 720be at 3.5ghz on it using bout 140w full load with NO PROBLEM

it is not an assumption, it is a fact

its not like im tryin to fit a am3 cpu in an *am2* socket


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> arent these new chips are based on the c3 stepping architecture of the phenom II  x4 ? right ? there will be no problem running them on it ..they range from 95-125w tdp more than enough for the mobo to handle ..stop being foolish
> 
> I had a mobo before which MSI said could not supply over 95w to a cpu, I had my 720be at 3.5ghz on it using bout 140w full load with NO PROBLEM
> 
> ...



"stop being foolish" - I replied to your post in a polite manner.  If you do not want to be polite in your posting, its fine.  I just asked if you had seen any proof, meaning some threads where people tried it and its working.

There is a reason why board manufacturers say it will only support upto 65w/95w/125w etc.  They do better testing than you.  Just because you can overclock a 95w certified board to 140w doesn't mean its going to last a while.  They just don't test it to see if it will last few minutes under 140w extreme load.

Go on to Toms hardware/Anand Tech they have articles where they have put a 140W 9950 on boards that claim to support 140W and blew the fets/caps in just matter of minutes loading it.

FYI - AM3 cpu will fit in a AM2 socket but its not the other way.

And another thing a board that supports a 940BE not necessarily support a 955BE even tho both are 125W.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/cpu_support.php?S_ID=353

Thats one of my boards.  The reason being 940 is single plane power draw while 955 is dual plane power draw, which I guess the board is not designed for.  Why would I buy an expensive chip and put it in a perfectly working board and end up killing either the board or the chip?

So its better to be quiet rather than show off your foolishness 

"new 6 core cpus are socket am2+ / am3 .. not sure which 1 exactly but either way it will work in the ds4h"

Funny you don't even know what socket the X6 are natively designed for.


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 24, 2010)

suraswami said:


> "stop being foolish" - I replied to your post in a polite manner.  If you do not want to be polite in your posting, its fine.  I just asked if you had seen any proof, meaning some threads where people tried it and its working.
> 
> There is a reason why board manufacturers say it will only support upto 65w/95w/125w etc.  They do better testing than you.  Just because you can overclock a 95w certified board to 140w doesn't mean its going to last a while.  They just don't test it to see if it will last few minutes under 140w extreme load.
> 
> ...



I didnt not mean any disrespect by "stop being foolish" 
they are designed for socket am3 ..when i made that post I was not sure ..but i am pretty sure its am3, just as i am sure it will work on this mobo

AM3 cpu's can work in AM2 Slots ? ..thought it was just AM2+ but meh

they should work in the ds4h ..we'll c


----------



## suraswami (Apr 28, 2010)

My Cheap ECS board got an bios update for 1090T not the damn expensive Gigabyte board.  I am really going to stop buying Gigashit.


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> My Cheap ECS board got an bios update for 1090T not the damn expensive Gigabyte board.  I am really going to stop buying Gigashit.



LOL ..i want to order 1 right now but cant because of this 

if anything i guess ill save towards a Crosshair IV and sum ddr3 plus a 1090t


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 29, 2010)

New bios F7E
# Update CPU ID (AGESA 3.5.3.1)
# Update CPU AGESA 3.7.0.0
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2887&ver=#anchor_os

2 Rizzle This bios should support X6


Info from GB tech support:


> Due to the CPU is not yet available or just release in the market (Phenom II X6), we are not able to guarantee anything on the support issue. Our engineer is still proceed the examination procedure. Meanwhile, we will try our best to make it work if the hardware can support the specification. When information is ready, you can refer to our online CPU support list for more information.


----------



## Keefa (Apr 29, 2010)

Too bad none of the download links work. :/ Two of them lead to unavailable sites and the rest point to F7B instead.

Edit: Woo-hoo, the Chinese mirror is back up and has the F7E.


----------



## Domyre (Apr 29, 2010)

in the cpu support list i can't see the 1090t!


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 30, 2010)

lol i was just gonna post it in here

TOLD you suraswami


----------



## Rizzle (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder if it will still work with the 1090t even though it doesn't show in cpu support list? my 2 cents is they haven't tested it enough yet but in the mean time i think im gonna get a 1055t

what the highest ref clock you guys ever gotten with the Ds4h ?

want at leat 4.0ghz on the 1055 and ima have to oc by raising fsb


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2010)

Rizzle said:


> I wonder if it will still work with the 1090t even though it doesn't show in cpu support list? my 2 cents is they haven't tested it enough yet but in the mean time i think im gonna get a 1055t
> 
> what the highest ref clock you guys ever gotten with the Ds4h ?
> 
> want at leat 4.0ghz on the 1055 and ima have to oc by raising fsb



Lucky you. I just checked for my board and no love there.  It might work like you said before but the thing is should I risk?

my board goes to 260HTT but not that stable tho.  250 was max stable with a locked 810, might be the chip too.  So if you are lucky you might be able to get to 3.6 G on the chip and don't know how the Turbo will work, will it boost 500Mhz?


----------



## Rizzle (May 1, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Lucky you. I just checked for my board and no love there.  It might work like you said before but the thing is should I risk?
> 
> my board goes to 260HTT but not that stable tho.  250 was max stable with a locked 810, might be the chip too.  So if you are lucky you might be able to get to 3.6 G on the chip and don't know how the Turbo will work, will it boost 500Mhz?



Turbo only works on 3 cores, as for me ill be turning turbo off so yea ...think i might wait it out for a 1090T (really want 4ghz or moar) 3.6ghz just a big hold back and pushing it anymore will fry this mobo as i just rememberd it only has 4+1 phases and can only supply so much and no more power to a chip


----------



## guyz92 (May 1, 2010)

I had manage to download F7e after trying for a long time using china server.

CPU Core Control finally works.

I will upload it here.

I disable 2 core, my Phenom II X4 940 become Athlon II x2 240.







There are 2 version of bios.
MA79GD4H_SLIC_F7e.zip is mod with SLIC 2.1 using OEM7 with GBT SLIC2.1
mb_bios_ga-ma790gp-ds4h_f7e.exe is clean without any modification.


----------



## Keefa (May 1, 2010)

What exactly does this SLIC 2.1 using OEM7 mod do? I've heard of BIOS mods before but to my shame I have to admit I have no idea what they do.


----------



## guyz92 (May 1, 2010)

Keefa said:


> What exactly does this SLIC 2.1 using OEM7 mod do? I've heard of BIOS mods before but to my shame I have to admit I have no idea what they do.



That activate Windows 7 like how OEM does.
SLIC cert in bios + Microsoft OEM cert + OEM SLP = offline activation.

SLIC 2.1 = Windows 7, vista, 2008,2008 r2

Gigabyte clean BIOS include SLP 1.0 which is used for WIndows XP activation


----------



## Keefa (May 1, 2010)

Ah, handy. Thanks!


----------



## Meizuman (May 4, 2010)

Offtopic, but interesting:

I asked about six core support for UD4H on a Gigabyte support forum and this should work, there is a new bios - *f7b*
LINK

When updating, please run the bios update with Q-Flash.
In Q-Flash set "Keep DMI Data : Disabled " before starting the update


----------



## Rizzle (May 4, 2010)

Ok so i checked the ds4h cpu support today and it said 1090T ..and then i refreshed not too long after and it disappeared 

wtf ?

It should work though


----------



## suraswami (May 4, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Offtopic, but interesting:
> 
> I asked about six core support for UD4H on a Gigabyte support forum and this should work, there is a new bios - *f7b*
> LINK
> ...



Woo Hoo! thanks.  So the bios update is not yet official on tw site?

What does the 'Keep DMI data' do? and why I need to disable it?

I submitted a question about the bios update, they ask me wait for some more time as its not yet validated by AMD.



Rizzle said:


> Ok so i checked the ds4h cpu support today and it said 1090T ..and then i refreshed not too long after and it disappeared
> 
> wtf ?
> 
> It should work though



1090T shows up here

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2887&ver=


----------



## typ0 (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am using a Phenom II 555 BE.  I have G. Skill Ripjaws 2 x 2 GB, but I can't seem to get the memory to run in dual channel for unganged or ganged mode.  Strangely enough, in single channel it runs perfect.  Is there a reason why it won't work?

I had OCZ PC-9200 FLEX XLC 2x1GB running fine before.

Here are my specs:
Phenom II 555 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
G. Skill Ripjaws 2x2GB PC2-9600
500W PSU OCZ
500 GB WD Caviar Blue


----------



## Meizuman (May 8, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo! thanks.  So the bios update is not yet official on tw site?
> 
> What does the 'Keep DMI data' do? and why I need to disable it?
> 
> ...



DMI data is the information about all the attached hardware on your mobo, also if I'm correct, the settings in bios are stored to that data.

I normally have kept those, in order to keep my OC settings... But I wouldn't recommend doing it that way... Updating Bios while OC'd.


----------



## Domyre (May 8, 2010)

yesterday I bought a 1055t online on an italian shop, i think that wednesday it will arrive to me, i let you know if it works well on our motherboard!


----------



## suraswami (May 14, 2010)

Finally gigabyte showed its love on my board

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3003

6 core support.


----------



## Domyre (May 14, 2010)

yesterday the 1055 arrived and it works fine at 3.57ghz probably i have problems with the northbridge when i overtake the 2.3ghz, the cpu is very quick but the motherboard gets very hot around the socket and on the vrm's


----------



## guyz92 (May 15, 2010)

I guess it is because 4+1 power. It should work well when is not overclocked. But when overclock, the system may draw too much power till the 4+1 cannot supply the amount the CPU needs.

I believe a 8+1 power should have no issue.


----------



## Domyre (May 15, 2010)

i don't think so, sure a 8+1 motherboards are better, but i'm stable at 3.5 ghz with a vcore that is lower than the default vcore, i think that i have an unlucky northbridge that doesn't allow me to go over 2.3ghz with less than +0.025v on the northbridge! but it could be that the bios isn't a good bios because there are no settings for turbo core, to disable the turbo i had to set the cpu multipler to 14x. Searching on google i discovered that the heat of the vrm's is normal thei can work with no problems at 120 degrees celsius, but my vrm's aren't hotter than 80degrees! Sorry for the bad english but i'm italian and we are known for aour bad english -.-!


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 7, 2010)

DS4H has very hot VRM section... I remember when stress testing, and they got well over 70 degrees which I find hot. UD4H in other hand stays well below 60 celsius... The heatsink is a bit poor on both. Clued thin fins on thin base with one heatpipe to even the temperature differences...

Eventually I fried my VRM's on the DS4H. It happened when I OC'd the onboard graphics and tried some NFS Undercover... Screen flashed with exotic colors and after I shut down the pc, I couldn't get it back on. Reset the bios, no go. After taking the battery out for some time, the pc started and at that second, popped smoke from the VRM section... After that it would still post but couldn't access BIOS. RMA'd and got UD4H for replacement, and I was happy 

Domyre, have you set CPU NB voltage? Only Northbridge voltage doesn't do much, I keep just a tiny bit of OV on that, but my CPU NB has more voltage than the CPU Vcore. When writing this, I'm at 2,44 GHz NB, which I think is high for Phenom 1 on air. 2.3 GHz on NB is still a good number.


----------



## Domyre (Jun 7, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> DS4H has very hot VRM section... I remember when stress testing, and they got well over 70 degrees which I find hot. UD4H in other hand stays well below 60 celsius... The heatsink is a bit poor on both. Clued thin fins on thin base with one heatpipe to even the temperature differences...
> 
> Eventually I fried my VRM's on the DS4H. It happened when I OC'd the onboard graphics and tried some NFS Undercover... Screen flashed with exotic colors and after I shut down the pc, I couldn't get it back on. Reset the bios, no go. After taking the battery out for some time, the pc started and at that second, popped smoke from the VRM section... After that it would still post but couldn't access BIOS. RMA'd and got UD4H for replacement, and I was happy
> 
> Domyre, have you set CPU NB voltage? Only Northbridge voltage doesn't do much, I keep just a tiny bit of OV on that, but my CPU NB has more voltage than the CPU Vcore. When writing this, I'm at 2,44 GHz NB, which I think is high for Phenom 1 on air. 2.3 GHz on NB is still a good number.


I'll try with the cpu nb! thank you


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

I just upgrade ram to 2x2x2GB (total 8GB) Kingston (black ed. + classic blue which does not matter) 1066MHz, 5-5-5-15@2,2V but w/o stability. In memtest i got thousands errors essentially in no time. Seems stable at 800MHz 5-5-5-18@1,89V.
Damn, and tech support from GB claimed that 4x1066MHz work on DS4H.


The second problem is that my pc power up on a few attempts (from power off naturally), when the network cable is out of int. network card the success of power up seems to be higher.
Tried new power button but w/o success. Sometimes it power up and hangs, fan at max, gpu led shine and lcd is dark (no signal), only one things that can i do is to power off with button on psu, then reset cmos and it works (when pc success to power up).


Sys profile:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id94416


----------



## dkizzy (Sep 5, 2010)

guyz92, thanks so much for providing the beta bios link. I have looked all over for a bios that will let me use a 1055t on this board. The f7B bios has not been updated in a while, and I think it is deceiving that gigabyte pretends it supports the new x6 cpu's. My board immediately recognized this cpu as unknown with the f7b bios.


*update
the f7e bios definitely works for Phenom II x6's, however you cannot turn off turbo mode and my stock vcore on load leaving it on the auto setting was fairly high. I don't recommend going past 3.2ghz with this board and cpu which requires me to push the bus freq instead of changing the multiplier.


----------

